
Forget Homomorphic Encryption, Here Comes Functional Encryption - anomalroil
https://research.kudelskisecurity.com/2019/11/25/forget-homomorphic-encryption-here-comes-functional-encryption/
======
anomalroil
Beware, here comes the machine learning on top of encrypted data using
functional encryption: [https://github.com/fentec-project/neural-network-on-
encrypte...](https://github.com/fentec-project/neural-network-on-encrypted-
data)

